# Toby doing the Fall roll



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Sunday, I decided to go to campus and work in my office. Of course I took Toby with me. The leaves were so beautiful and we had great morning light, so I wanted to take a couple pictures. I begged, pleaded, bribed, but he would _not_ pose for me. His nose was stuck in the leaves. Then he found it... A stinky spot. I never did find anything, but leaves thankfully.

This made me think of how Gucci gets upset about twigs and leaves getting stuck in her fur. It seems Toby likes to encourage it. :suspicious:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Haha! Look at that pink belly


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Aaaaah! There's nothing like a good roll in the leaves! What fun pictures, they just made me smile! THANKS!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Too cute!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ani~ That looks like one happy Hav! Toby's pix have me GFETE! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

me too...GFETE!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

ooooooooo............. he is "stinkin" cute!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

that is cute----Toby----what a stinker! You still captured him with your camera no matter what! Pose or no pose Toby--you've been had! ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

adorable.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a picture of a happy dog! Makes me smile.

Sheri


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It looks like he had a wonderful time in those leaves!! Very cute.
My guys are on Toby's side, the more twigs and leaves on my, the better!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How cute to see him having so much fun. I can see the leaves climbing into his hair to hide. That is real velcro!! Cicero rattles when he comes in and walks across the hardwood and I have to grab him to find the leaves hiding underneath. 

We should all learn from Toby ~~ let go, smile, roll around and enjoy these nice fall days.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww, Toby is a darling!! What fun to roll around in fall leaves. Makes me wish I could do the same!!! Ahh...... to be a kid again. I love how these Havs make us remember what it's like to play and just have a good ol' time.

Thank you for sharing that, Ani. :biggrin1:


----------

